# Picking up a Sig P229 Elite Stainless with Hogue Grips!



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

Finally decided on my next handgun! The quandary came from trying to decide between an HK P2000 in .40 cal, an HK P30 in 9mm, or a Sig P229 Elite Stainless in 9mm.

I've always liked the feel of the two HKs, but ultimately like the trigger on the Sig better. Price-wise, I'm buying the Sig used so I'm getting a pretty decent deal on it.

I've owned a few Sigs, and currently have a Sig 1911 XO. I like it alot! Very excited to add the P229 to my collection. I will post again after I have a range report, but I hope it shoots like a dream!


----------



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

I'll probably want to get some other grips as well... i prefer slimmer grips, but the slimmest i can find is the factory sig grips that come on the standard 229. Does anyone know where I can get the aluminum ones like on the platinum elite?


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Redelf88 said:


> Finally decided on my next handgun! The quandary came from trying to decide between an HK P2000 in .40 cal, an HK P30 in 9mm, or a Sig P229 Elite Stainless in 9mm.
> 
> I've always liked the feel of the two HKs, but ultimately like the trigger on the Sig better. Price-wise, I'm buying the Sig used so I'm getting a pretty decent deal on it.
> 
> I've owned a few Sigs, and currently have a Sig 1911 XO. I like it alot! Very excited to add the P229 to my collection. I will post again after I have a range report, but I hope it shoots like a dream!


Very nice looking handgun!


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Redelf88 said:


> I'll probably want to get some other grips as well... i prefer slimmer grips, but the slimmest i can find is the factory sig grips that come on the standard 229. Does anyone know where I can get the aluminum ones like on the platinum elite?


Check the Hogue Extreme Aluminum.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, very nice.


----------



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

Well, unfortunately, the fellow who was going to sell me this handgun backed out, so, I won't have a Sig 229 for a bit....


----------

